# The Purinaman done got Useles Billy locked up for feed fraud.. #268



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

Seems low grade solucal and big rack feed pellets was his downfall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

1st flop.


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

Last flop


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

Gonna post it here for folks that don't read back. 

http://jumphoops2015gsa.kintera.org/faf/donorReg/donorPledge.asp?ievent=1116301&supid=418951996


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

Dang Billy be a priziner ... He gone bee inda chain gain!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Why Am I on lock down?


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 11, 2015)

It's makin me hit reply ery time


----------



## oops1 (Feb 11, 2015)

I fixed it.. Oops= compooter whizz


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

Goot job ooops1+


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry mtech I've tried several times and it keeps saying I did something wrong  so either I just donated once or 5 times


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Max Racks is the best!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Lucky Buck Mineral


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm an uncle again. My sister called me and she has brought home a 4 month old baby.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Dang  had that in there for 13 months holy cow


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Wut eye mist ?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2015)

Got some bird on the grill seasoned with some of Bigs seasoning


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Igotta goto work tommarra


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Yall?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2015)

Yep. Gotta work


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

Looks good Mag


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

Mag and TP look alike?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

Hold up wait a minute let me put my thought into it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

Yup jb ain't here


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Sorry mtech I've tried several times and it keeps saying I did something wrong  so either I just donated once or 5 times



Thanks bige. My wife said I phones won't work on the site.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Billy said work is for losers....He thinks he'll go fishin instead.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

I got the beer, lets go fish hawk!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Gud Flop! hawk!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Fish Hawk kills them on his secret creek.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

We keepen wut we catch, just sayen!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Gud Flop! hawk!


24 pack?PBR?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

We keep what we catch.I took Billy but he forgot to tie the stringer up good and off floated all or bass.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> 24 pack?PBR?



K aint particular. He does love OPB though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Bee Kay is talkin about fishen.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> K aint particular. He does love OPB though.



As long as we don't get to drunk to fend the turtles off or stringer of fish.Turtles or sneaky.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> We keep what we catch.I took Billy but he forgot to tie the stringer up good and off floated all or bass.



Just consider your self lucky if he didn't steal any of your gear.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

My oldest lil Billy replaced the head gastkets on his truck and didn't tighten the header and thought a rod was knocking. I told him it was an exhaust leek. Well we took a test drive and it started running hot. He didn't clamp the hoses down.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> 24 pack?PBR?



Yeap & an a 6 pack of potted meat. wid crackers


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Ridirt runs over turtles and then makes hats out of their shells.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

He makes ninjy turtle hats


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Just consider your self lucky if he didn't steal any of your gear.



I knew better and brought the cane poles I cut down out behind Billy's house.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Mig made a hat out of a hog hide


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

Billy is a beginning mechanic.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

I kan't wait to lite my fishen lure & chunk it out there. We better be wearen rain coats!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Mig made a hat out of a hog hide



Didn't work out hat caused my hair to fall out.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Yeap & an a 6 pack of potted meat. wid crackers



We can stop by the Dollar General and get all or river food.Sardines and barbeque vienna,s


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Mm showed little billy how to.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Mig made a hat out of a hog hide



Billy's got a friend who's hair looks like hog hide.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

I love dollar general hotties also. They run the registers.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Billy is a beginning mechanic.



It cranked I was proud of that. Oldest Lil billy decided he wanted to goto college said he don't want to do manual labor. Same thang I told my pops


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Didn't work out hat caused my hair to fall out.



Just on spot on the back of it?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Hawk might post a picture of his private stream.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I love dollar general hotties also. They run the registers.



I had one. She was hot but missing some a few wires in the head.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey T PM sent.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hawk might post a picture of his private stream.



That bunch over in the fishin forum or always PMmn me tryin to get my secret spot but I just tell them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

I know a place in tally town we can catch some lunkers.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

Fishing is for suckers.. Its cheaper to buy fish.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

Manual labor is for the birds.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Just gotta climb a 6' fence.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

I ain't got a pm.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Just gotta climb a 6' fence.



and wear or faded out camo and or runnin shoes.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey I just bought some climbing ropes


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

I pay $4 a # for catfish fillets from a trot liner. A night of fishing cost me $30. Do the math.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Manual labor is for the birds.



Manual Labor is from mexico


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

I'll bring the wire cutters so we don't have to climb....I'm scared of heights


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I ain't got a pm.



That's why I am an auditor/inspector.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

My Barber is here to cut my hair. SYL


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

I may go to the PF and tell them they are wrong.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> and wear or faded out camo and or runnin shoes.



Not realy, they will be at work.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

Pf folks can't out debate me.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

No they can't, fuzzy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

They like shinners, hope thats O K


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Not realy, they will be at work.



Good.I hate fishin and lookin over my back.....Hard to watch the bobber like that.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

Krun is back.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

We lucky to have fuzzy on ourside,T P.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

I like fishen after dark with no lights. Never know what you got on the line.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

You got that right, k.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

I had the frozen pizza in the toaster oven fer 2O mins. Checked it and had the knob on warm.. I am mad


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Krun, I boiled some eggs!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> They like shinners, hope thats O K



Bigger tha better.If we catch us a few good cats well sell them to migmack and make us some more beer money.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

I been reading back,


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> We lucky to have fuzzy on ourside,T P.



Bam.. Tooting


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Krun, I boiled some eggs!



Good for you K


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I like fishen after dark with no lights. Never know what you got on the line.



Done it a many of times my dad was cheap and gave me a flash light with old batteries.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

I hit the big 60 on Saturday


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Krun, I boiled some eggs!



I like boiled eggs....They get me the whole bed to myself,all night.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Put grease in a pan, turned on high. added eggs and 10 minutes later I took them out!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

Been up since 2am hungry and only got a 25oz bud to drank


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Put grease in a pan, turned on high. added eggs and 10 minutes later I took them out!



Oh my G


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I hit the big 60 on Saturday



That is a surprise. I figured you was in late foetys


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Bigger tha better.If we catch us a few good cats well sell them to migmack and make us some more beer money.



4 dollars a fillet or 8 bucks a fish, we'll do the math!


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

Migmack said:


> That is a surprise. I figured you was in late foetys



Fuzzy my hero


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

I just throw eggs in the microwave then scrape them off the sides


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Happy birthday krun!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey now


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> 4 dollars a fillet or 8 bucks a fish, we'll do the math!



3 cats and we got us another 24 pack.....We win!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> 4 dollars a fillet or 8 bucks a fish, we'll do the math!



Red meat trimmed off and ready to fry.  Cant beat that price. I do feel some shame buying fish. It ain't right.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

You don't look a day over 40, kran. You must excercise a lot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

The turkey hunters get along wid each other, them duck hunters have some issuses.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

Watch out now!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

Duck hunters are loco.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Migmack said:


> . It ain't right.



But it aint wrong.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Me and my baby girl 2005 search and rescue
> Now I'm just old girl lost her to cancer too.



Sorry to here that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

30ty cats= a party


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> The turkey hunters get along wid each other, them duck hunters have some issuses.


With ourselves


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

You know it's ok she was abused and she loved us.
She was special.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> 30ty cats= a party



Kegger!!


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

I used to cook her cookies, and buy some
put them in a container and ask her to choose
after putting them on the floor, and she did, she was happy


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Kegger!!



Too cold for a toga


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Too cold for a toga



wear a white blanket be a man


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

krun has soft eyes with a friendly smile!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Too cold for a toga



Neva....I'll bring the Wild Turkey!!!


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> krun has soft eyes with a friendly smile!!!!



ahhhhhhhhhh, now I just old and chunky


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

I came. T.P. gone. Daniel gonna replace me tonight he thinks but I locking the computer if it don't lock itsownself first.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

oh and bad knee's


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

But I got the best friend ever in hera


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> oh and bad knee's



I got 2 bad knees.....


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I got 2 bad knees.....



Thanks JB


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

krun, your puppy looked like a tracken machine.Bet ya'll made some rescues.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

Krun ,60 is old enough to know better. Right? NO!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

K Dawg done gone to get his hair cut....hope he don't get too much down his back.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

K she didn't she just liked to go down roads, now
my avatar he was spot on in HRD


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

a good dog is hard to come by....I like them better than most people.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

I got 3 bad knees.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Krun ,60 is old enough to know better. Right? NO!!!!



60 is old enough to wish you had done different
young enough to know what to appreciate
and special enough to be thankful for everything.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2015)

Birfday flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2015)

Happy premature Birfday Karen


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

My dogs love me, thats all Igot tosay.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I got 3 bad knees.


I got trifocals for all my eyes


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

thanks 
Mk I'm confused


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2015)

What up, people?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh me too


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

Bama in the house


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

I got a bad elbow


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

I gonna make another drank, its a dranking kind of nite
month, year, uhhhhhhhhhhh what ever


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Bee Kay said I wish we had some Icecream or sumpan.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2015)

That's a good looking dog Karun. I like big dogs. I call little dogs cats


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I got trifocals for all my eyes



I'm blind in one eye and cant see out the other....


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

I like to shoot bottle rockets at stray dogs.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Now she isgoin to the store!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Now she isgoin to the store!!!



You win again!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

I kan't C goin to work! So I'm fishen wid Hawk!


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I like to shoot bottle rockets at stray dogs.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I like to shoot bottle rockets at stray dogs.



My avatar was a stray.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


>



Not right at them but in the air a little.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That's a good looking dog Karun. I like big dogs. I call little dogs cats



'Thanks M7 but man your avatar it not good


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> My avatar was a stray.



Not really strays but neighbors that wont keep there rotwillers at ther house


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Not right at them but in the air a little.



Why?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

Made hamburger steaks, broccoli in cheese sauce
sauted onions for dinner. yummy


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Why?



See post 148.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

Krun = hottie


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

guess I ran fish hawk off.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Krun = hottie



Thanks but I'm an oldie now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Got eerrrr lost connection twice tonite.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Not really strays but neighbors that wont keep there rotwillers at ther house



Cant blame dogs for a owners. I been rescuing a neighbor dog for weeks now. Should I just let a car hit it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2015)

You don't like my selfie Krun?


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Made hamburger steaks, broccoli in cheese sauce
> sauted onions for dinner. yummy


 What's cheese sauce sautéed onions?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You don't like my selfie Krun?



NO it's not my favorite as much as I hate having my pic
taken,


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Cant blame dogs for a owners. I been rescuing a neighbor dog for weeks now. Should I just let a car hit it.



Mo maam but when you got a 8 year old playin out in the yard and you got 2 big rotwillers that neighbors wont keep at home who's to blame.We got no leash law


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Got eerrrr lost connection twice tonite.



Yep. I'm about ready to quit trying to stay on tonight. Kicked off twice and timed out twice while trying to send a PM.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2015)

Is it my shirt?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Icecream on the way.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

I had to explain today to my hubby about the address thing
but it's ok, I just thank all of ya for being here for me. I don't 
need anything but friendship, and thanks for everything, guy's you are the best.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Icecream on the way.



Tell her to bring it down by the creek.and 2 spoons.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

Strange dinner . What you having for supper? Krun


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Mo maam but when you got a 8 year old playin out in the yard and you got 2 big rotwillers that neighbors wont keep at home who's to blame.We got no leash law



Kids come first. I agree. We have to protect our children.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I had to explain today to my hubby about the address thing
> but it's ok, I just thank all of ya for being here for me. I don't
> need anything but friendship, and thanks for everything, guy's you are the best.



Don't make us cry now


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Yea Bammer, some nites its hard to post!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

No Krun u da best


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Is it my shirt?



I believe it's the hair


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

I stopped rescuin dogs now I rescue box turtles from the highway


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Me and scrappy gonna have us some possum and beans tonight!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

2 poons and a 1/2 pound on the way! peacan swirl


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Strange dinner . What you having for supper? Krun



Hamburger steak broccoli in cheese sauce


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't make hats out of them .  I let them go at the lease  round camp


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2015)

I grilled some chicken seasoned with Bigs rub, sweet taters and spinach. It was goot!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

mmmmmm goot


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Okay I can mark the hair cut of the to do list. Lets see what the next item is. Give Odell his worming pill. I hate that job he bites me everytime.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

My auto correct called Krun kringle


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Don't make us cry now



Stop it.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Okay I can mark the hair cut of the to do list. Lets see what the item is. Give Odell his worming pill. I hate that job he bites me everytime.



Odell's a good dog!!!Slid it in a hotdog Dawg


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> my auto correct called krun kringle



lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I believe it's the hair



Should I color it blonde?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice lookin haircut Dawg!!!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I believe it's the hair



I believe mark 7 mag  is a better looking Dickie Betts.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Chicken looks good nice grill marks  I fried chops on the flat iron with the mild


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Should I color it blonde?



Red dye #7


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

When I get to Blue Ridge I'm gonna learn to fly fish.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

ttt


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Marky mark and da funky bunch  sweet sensations


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Should I color it blonde?



I don't think that would help and the unibrow
aint helping.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Pick me up on da way Krun we goin soon with mig


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

madmallard come on in. 'We nice peeps


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> When I get to Blue Ridge I'm gonna learn to fly fish.



Fly fishin's fun Karen.gotta use a tiny hook ,them fly's got small mouths though.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Pick me up on da way Krun we goin soon with mig



When the house is built just come up and stay.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

eating icecream


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I believe mark 7 mag  is a better looking Dickie Betts.



Alman Brothers is my favorite band!


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> eating icecream



where's mine?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

I tied some fly's for my buddy in Fl. and he uses them to catch bullfrogs.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hamburger steak broccoli in cheese sauce


 Veggies. now we got hamburger steak broccoli


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2015)

What should my avatar be Krun?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

we moven in wid aunt k run....


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Veggies. now we got hamburger steak broccoli



You gots issues


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> where's mine?



I ait your half....sorry


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I tied some fly's for my buddy in Fl. and he uses them to catch bullfrogs.


 I bet they work better than hand grabbing


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> What should my avatar be Krun?



I have no earthly idea


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> You gots issues


 I duck hunt some a little bit


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I bet they work better than hand grabbing



twice as good.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> we moven in wid aunt k run....



ok, I don't clean so maybe you do?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I tied some fly's for my buddy in Fl. and he uses them to catch bullfrogs.



thanks, need some more.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Where's nut


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> You gots issues



Don't we all.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

I got sumpin that will bring him over


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

He's sweet on her


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I ait your half....sorry



I haven't eat nothing that reads ice cream


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> ok, I don't clean so maybe you do?



i can do that.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> thanks, need some more.



Will trade fly's for bullfrog legs.....billy's on the barter system


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2015)

At least I don't have a picture of my ice hole like mattech


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> He's sweet on her



She gots a bugger on her nose!!!


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> i can do that.



I will consider the move in


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

Lukikus2 come on in


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Don't we all.



yes yes we do


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I will consider the move in



K's a good man he shoots deers and catches catfish.He can bring home the bacon.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 11, 2015)

Howdy fellas 

Good to see ya kickin

Look what I saw out my front door. Cool to be able and watch them. Meh


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

wheres Boss


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm getting tired. Have school tomorrow


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

wut i mist?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2015)

Counting cows?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

with RC cars


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Cleaning the loose hair from his back.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Will trade fly's for bullfrog legs.....billy's on the barter system



They work better when its too cold for real flies like plastics work good when the bait has left the creeks.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Cleaning the loose hair from his back.



that would be fuzzy


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

Im' tryin to be a wild life pro.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> wut i mist?



Billy....He just run off wit our stringer of catfish we was gonna sale Mig


----------



## karen936 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm gonna sign off nite guy's you are the best of the best,


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

Sposed to blow hard enough to blow out candles but yet its calm. Could have gone coon hunting.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Im' tryin to be a wild life pro.



Your turnin pro?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

k run, I shoots deers catch catfish,trap hogs and shoot the bull. I would make a great room mate.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Wild life pro tried to get me to buy his minerals before  I heard he is hiding out with the Alaskan bush people as a camera man... He sold billy a boat with a blown engine


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Sposed to blow hard enough to blow out candles but yet its calm. Could have gone coon hunting.



I can here that old hound dog barkin chasing down a hoodo there.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> Howdy fellas
> 
> Good to see ya kickin
> 
> Look what I saw out my front door. Cool to be able and watch them. Meh



Hide in the basement Lukikus, they are shooting at you.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

I catch deer shoot catfish trap turkey and buy wild hog


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I'm getting tired. Have school tomorrow


 Teaching? I got school tomorrow but its DUI requirement


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

The trick on catchen frogs is to dangle it.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Then he ran off with the snaggle  tooth daughter.. Billy was ok cause it brought new blood to the herd


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Night Karen, thanks.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Did that k  never caught a frog though


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Night kran


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

I did gut 1 with LD though.. He taught me erey thing I know


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Good nite krun.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

LD will gut a frog quick.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Must have made Pappy mad.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

K can skin a frog in 10 seconds flat!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

L D has a vast weath of knowledge.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Good night Karen and sweet dreams!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

I've skint a few frog before.....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Nobody should get a haircut in the winter.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I've skint a few frog before.....



I like to see them jump out the pan when your frying em.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Hadta beat the watermoccisans away just to frog gig.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Breezy huh Dawg?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> The trick on catchen frogs is to dangle it.


 and the angle of of it


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Mistook a gator fer a frog before.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Nobody should get a haircut in the winter.


 But nobody should shave a beard in the Summer either.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey folks


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Bush hooken & frog gigen gotogether like pecans & icecream.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey J B


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Bee Kay can fry some critters.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Mistook a gator fer a frog before.



Good catch!!!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Seems low grade solucal and big rack feed pellets was his downfall.


 I a simple wildlifepro. I like salt and pepper myself, hold the garlick.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

I hate getting a haircut the feathers make my back itch.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2015)

I keep my head shaved....sometimes I'll go a few weeks between, and it gets to feeling gross.  HAte having hair.  I really wouldn't mind going bald.  Don't know why folks stress about it.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

I had  a pair of frog skin boots  they didn't last long


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

I keep it close JB  I don't go more than 3 -4 days


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Nobody should get a haircut in the winter.


 Got to sometimes with Dapper Dan buildup when gasoline and turpentine won't cut it.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I keep my head shaved....sometimes I'll go a few weeks between, and it gets to feeling gross.  HAte having hair.  I really wouldn't mind going bald.  Don't know why folks stress about it.



You should get a tupay....that way when you get to feelin gross you can just take it off.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

That drog skin never holds up good.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

I think Karen got mad at me cause I shoot at the neighbors dogs with bottle rockets.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

My hairstylist used to say I had thick hair. She don't say dat no mo.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I think Karen got mad at me cause I shoot at the neighbors dogs with bottle rockets.



No, she don't really get mad, just loves dog.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

I gone to the bathroom just a minute and Daniel done post.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

With my fat thumbs I'm glad yall speak billy


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

We were GONa go coon hunting and he got the whole night off from his wife. Now the wind is picking up.  Where's the key to this thing Daniel? We Gona shutter down.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

I think K and billy got drunk on icecream and has to sleep it off.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Be carefull scrappy....Hard to here leprechauns in the wind


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

k just been browsen.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Welcome back K......Me and billy gonna go check the limb lines.Gettin low on beer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Was looken at the whitetail threads.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Scrapy loves coon hunten.
Good luck hawk.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

We got our lines ready.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I think Karen got mad at me cause I shoot at the neighbors dogs with bottle rockets.


I think she think I got issues cause I don't know about hamburger brocli.  I don't know but I do know dinner from supper.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

whitetail freak in here.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Them fellas get riled up over there about shootin spike horned bucks.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

This thread is exactly like Billy's favoright red neck jook joint. One woman in it and everybody yackety yacking so fast hard to hear yoself think and get a thought in edgewise. She leave and everything get back to normal.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

I ain't Trollin Fo da ladies just here to hang with my peeps


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

We use to skin catfish out by nailing them to a tree.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

I just came tu


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

We use battery filet knifes, quicker.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Do em alive..


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Take the filets and release.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

Guess I'll stroll around some and see what else trouble I'm in. Be back though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

Hawk, I got a couple of knot heads this year. They are tender.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Take the filets and release.



"Throw em back."  That's why the cooler is back hya.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

When I was a young'un wed go to the Altamaha with my Papa,wed catch 2 coolers full of redbreast and catfish.It'd take us half a day to clean all them fish.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

They are very tender,more than them horns.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I keep my head shaved....sometimes I'll go a few weeks between, and it gets to feeling gross.  HAte having hair.  I really wouldn't mind going bald.  Don't know why folks stress about it.


Me and a buddy shaved our head on a bet back in 09. It was ok but I kept cutting my head shaving it.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Where mig I didn't want to scare him with this pic


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> We use battery filet knifes, quicker.


 Very good. Last month ( edit, it was the end of November) I used a plug in one and my hands got wet, like to filleted off my thumb. while dancing the jig. Still itches. That's a good sign. Right?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

Did you put Mercurochrome on it scrappy?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Me and a buddy shaved our head on a bet back in 09. It was ok but I kept cutting my head shaving it.



Must have dimples or pimples on it? Beats me. Never shaved nothing, and I mean nothing butt my face.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

You can't shave yo head wif a Bowie knife T


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

should have used K's battery operated fillet knife!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

I've been to Hollywood
I've been to Redwood


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Bigs I will call you tomorrow.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Searching for that heart of gold?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Man I'm gettin old  

U got my # kyd


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Csny


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm sleepy.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

T took  double dose of his meds tonight.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Go to sleep

Go to sleep 

Go to sleep my little tp


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

I've been in my mind
It's such a fine line


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Go to sleep my boy

Booyaaaaa


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Bam


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey Pnut South Georgia getting closer.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Nut catchin up  he must have been busy plantin the seed


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Uh hu


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Hear Neil singing that song today, cant get it out of my mind.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

Booyah!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Don't like his politics but the boy can sing.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Should have stayed with Crosby, Stills and Nash.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Csny



Nope. Just Neil Young


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

T is in and out. He is almost asleep now.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Nope. Just Neil Young



I was kidding. 
Tin soldiers and Nixon coming.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

Yakety Yak...don't talk back.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey T.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Glad I knwe that much  

I do want to live on sugar mountain though  politics aside


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Yakety Yak...don't talk back.



Take out the garbage and the trash
Or you don't get no spending cash


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

Don't you know that you are a shooting star.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Take out the paper ant the trash

I only knew that cause of the movie twins with arnie nd Danny


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

Herro


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey now


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

I got me some .223 boolits at the Lawrenceville bass pro shops today. They didn't have any powder though. Well, none for that boolit


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Ice hole in da house


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

Watch out now!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

Reloader is here.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

loadtech is here.


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm hoping I can find what I need by Monday.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

Pow


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

mw running late tonight.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry mt i really tried 

Wait just checked my account I donated $500

Got to reverse that 1


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

Whachu looking for?


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

Gonna make me some hawg hunting boolits


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Whachu looking for?



I've got about 6 different powders I can use.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Whoo who diddy


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2015)

Powder or boolits? Which you need?


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Sorry mt i really tried
> 
> Wait just checked my account I donated $500
> 
> Got to reverse that 1



Thank you. She has really gotten worked up for this. Not sure what sparked it, but she was real excited when she saw her goal was reached.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Powder or boolits? Which you need?



I got boolits and primer. Just gotta get some powder. I got 4 places to try tomorrow if I got south. If I go north, I may try and run over to adventure outdoors and see what they got.

I've got some factory loaded nosler partitions, but I'm hoping a can load my own for this trip.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

matt shooting it faster than he can reload it.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

I want to shoot blanks


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

But be the only one who knows


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> matt shooting it faster than he can reload it.



You got that right. I've had this kit for over a month and haven't totally made a single boolit. Lol


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

I was told today we ain't campin this weekend... Wife said she ain't doin it in 32 and - now we missin out


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

I can load you some blanks bige


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

But what


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

Probably best bige, you don't wanna worry about shrinkage


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Got some bird on the grill seasoned with some of Bigs seasoning



that jus looks like meat ... don't look nuthin like a bird


----------



## bigelow (Feb 11, 2015)

Im permanently loaded my blanks just scare deer to death


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

Huh? Lol


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

Bige speaking a forend langwigd


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

Y'all ready for a


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

Flop


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

I been chootin blanks for years


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

T took the wrong meds, they are keeping him awake.


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

Herro


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2015)

-------Blanks

I  just shot blanks


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 11, 2015)

Dang! Like to have never caught up!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 11, 2015)

Now ereboty gone.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 11, 2015)

Got hung up on that pic, bro posted.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 11, 2015)

Nite Nite.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

I still here.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hay bo$$!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Evening Pnut


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

Night All and Buckfiddy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 11, 2015)

C y'all tomorrow, bo$$!


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

Later y'all early birds


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm busy, I'm tryn to get my billions back.


----------



## mattech (Feb 11, 2015)

I've only got about 300 million left. I definatley need my billions back they way I am going.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Six½mow owas


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 12, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Dang! Like to have never caught up!



Me too. Got so far be hind I felt toos leep. Went coonhunting lass nite or was that the night before? and couldnot get toosleep this morning or was that yesterday  morning? I had a nap and ready to par tay!! Breeze pickin up.  It came to me in a dream how yall can post so fast and keep up . Ya'll got three computer screens workin don't you?  One for the here and now, One for the here and ever after, and one to post with. No wonder I fall shorty.

Knock knock. Who dat? I don't know. let me go see. 

A friend stopped by to pay me a visit. Or was that Daniel before his wife hauled him off? I Might ask.

I might not.

Sho is good to see you!  come on in. 
I must go entertain my guestes t.


Daniel was aBilly before he entered this phase of his life . He tryin hard to do right and make the most of it. Tension persistes. We'll just watch and see like a buzzard in a tree.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2015)

Slow night at the plastic factory ... Setting here tapping a toe to Don Williams ... That's some good music!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Slow night at the plastic factory ... Setting here tapping a toe to Don Williams ... That's some good music!


 He would have done better if he was bigger.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> He would have done better if he was bigger.



Idjit


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

Night Bo$$


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> Gonna make me some hawg hunting boolits



Billy hunts hawgs with spears and saves his money on bullets.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

Morning all have a good day.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Slow night at the plastic factory ... Setting here tapping a toe to Don Williams ... That's some good music!



I like Don Ho!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

Billy got useless on his mind today.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

Theres 11 smells Billy cant stand in the mornuing
#11 Dirty diapers


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

#10 Red curry


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hay, krun and fh.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

#9 Green Curry


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

#8 Hay
Microwave Popkorn


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

#7 kimchi


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

#6 puppies breath


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

#5 cheerioes


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

#4 Raw pumpkin


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

#3 cat food


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

#2 tofu


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

#1 His girlfriends breath.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. I'm about ready to quit trying to stay on tonight. Kicked off twice and timed out twice while trying to send a PM.



My whammer jammer is working


----------



## ccherry (Feb 12, 2015)

Well hello


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello cherry


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

Mornin bigelow


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2015)

Mornin???


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

Morning all almost time to go.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

Morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Morning useles ones.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Billy hunts hawgs with spears and saves his money on bullets.



Billy is a better hunter than I.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Microhelicopter Cataract on a roll.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

Mornin'


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

That 700# pig thread is funny.....never figured it'd still be going.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm keepin it goin


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

I caught a 100 lb catfish 12" long


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm trying not to stir pots up there.......that thread is tempting.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

How's it.. Bigs?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Werd oops


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

What 700 lb pig thread?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> What 700 lb pig thread?



It's in the hog huntin forum..duh


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

3 guys laid out today and my truck driver didn't show up. Awesome.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

I was wrong.. Deer forum.. Doh


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

T.P. said:


> 3 guys laid out today and my truck driver didn't show up. Awesome.



I prefer to lay out on Fridays and Mondays. Rarely durin the week


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

T.P. said:


> 3 guys laid out today and my truck driver didn't show up. Awesome.



4 of mine showed up late......at least they showed up....


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

T.P. said:


> 3 guys laid out today and my truck driver didn't show up. Awesome.



I'm currently unemployed after you fired me for having tattoo's.

I can come work on a cash basis....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

T.P. has a headache.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> T.P. has a headache.



T.P. is a headache.I liked him better when he was dead....


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

T.P. got me thinking about when I was employed wiff him.....


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

Sadz....


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

No Lol's


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Two of them go their tax return back.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

No reebs to drink cause no money....

EBT card has ran out.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

No 707 lb. Hawg to hunt round here.

Billy wants child support check for my kids...


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

Scrapy's nephew done got bit by a coon.Not sure if he wants the coon locked up to read magazines or the nephew...


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Two of them go their tax return back.



They buying reebs?


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

oops1 said:


> It's in the hog huntin forum..duh





oops1 said:


> I was wrong.. Deer forum.. Doh



I'm don't even need to respond. Lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hola


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

Nitram....hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

hey dert


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Herro


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Anybody need anything from adventure outdoors?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> Anybody need anything from adventure outdoors?



It's been a long time since I went to that store......I always got frustrated at how long it took to check out.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> It's been a long time since I went to that store......I always got frustrated at how long it took to check out.



Have you been since they moved?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Mourning!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

I didn't put no deoderant on.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> Have you been since they moved?



Only once, didn't buy anything.  Is it better than the old location?  I've since become an online shopper for all my outdoors needs.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

Mornin!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

I didn't brush my tooth.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> Anybody need anything from adventure outdoors?



I need a bunch of stuff. You buyin?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 12, 2015)

Mattech=charitable contributor


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 12, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm getting real tired of the lingerie ads I'm getting on this site.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

no i'm not


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

hey Oops and nut


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

The t-shirt ads are making me nausious.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hay, Nitram.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Sup.. Nitram.. Nutnut smells like a vidalia


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

I know you was going to tell me hay.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Flap it ?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

oops+?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Flap it real good.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Guess that makes me Da Man


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello.. TP. You want I should come drive your truck for you?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

I could jb weld some stuff too


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey TP


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Nutnut ain't talkin.. Just stankin up the place.. Smh-ing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

im hurr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

i was there but now im hurr again tho i might be there again soon


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Come on, oops+. I pay you good low/medium income wage.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

I am supplying free energy drinks to up production.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Jus passing thru!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hay, Jeff C.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

tp gonna need to up insurance..  gonna have employes havin heart tacks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

they gonna be floppin


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Only once, didn't buy anything.  Is it better than the old location?  I've since become an online shopper for all my outdoors needs.



I like the place. Huge selecion.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

speaking of huge, Matt.  did you go back and get picS?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

AO seems nice


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

man I love thsi new Akorn


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

flank steak for dinner cooked at 500 yesterday and also some chicken for tacos


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

Really did a nice job.  Doin ribs on sunday for the first real test.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

ribs with reebs


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

ollleh?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

nebody?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

polf


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

i just polfed all ovah all yall


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> Anybody need anything from adventure outdoors?





Yup


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2015)

Yello.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Nope


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hay, Hillbillyo.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

werd from the fuzz


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

NC hillbilly gona get 2 feet of snow next week.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

better bust out that shovel!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

What's up today? We got 2 out too. I'm having to shell pnuts.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

dats alot of nuts


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Nut, when yall going to start treating them?  Or have yall already?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Probably get more done now.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Clean nuts.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Doing it now hfh.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2015)

That's prob mtn water in dat bottle


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Nutnut got some lot a nuts.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Sure wish I had some peanuts


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Chili cook off at workplace eating good. I brought the cheese


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Lot of Big bags of nuts.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Is that seed nuts?


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2015)

flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Dag nabb it


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

Lunch break


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes they are mig.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Yes they are mig.



Pnut, y'all got anything good up there at the auction this year?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yea mud, sum pretty good junk and a lot of it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Yea mud, sum pretty good junk and a lot of it!


I'm going to ride by and check it out.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

im lookin for a tractor that runs for free if you see one


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Watched a guy last year bid on some tires, he kept bidding against hisself, raised the price atleast 8 or 9 times. He won


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Come to think of it ,it was prob. billy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

" i give ya 200, auctioneer said do i hear 250, same man said Yes!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thought he was just running the price up till he actually bought them and hollered yes , then done the victory dance.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

LoLing at mud


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

I got a good deal on a set of tires out there last year, I was the only one bidding.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

I went to an estate auction once, saw some folks get downright fiesty over cast iron skillets......and home made quilts.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

turkey dnr quota hunts end feb 15...for those that aint filled out their application yet.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

I tried to buy an old cast iron dutch oven.....but gave up when the price crossed $80, I think it ended up selling close to $200.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

I will be putting together information for Billy's turkey hunt very soon ..that deadline is the end of the month.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

Dang quilts were going for $300 +


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

That's insane.  You can buy a new one for way less, how big was it?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'd pay $300 for a quilt if it had $400 of bills stuffed into it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

pew pew


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

turkeys fighting back


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

bang bang


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

flapper dapper


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> That's insane.  You can buy a new one for way less, how big was it?



Just an average sized one.....but, prolly 50 + years old, and about as seasoned as one can get.  I can imagine it was an excellent pot to cook in.  But, I wasn't willing to spend over $80 on it.  I got one already that I am slowly trying to get right, and in about 10 years, it will be.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'd pay $300 for a quilt if it had $400 of bills stuffed into it.



These were those heavy-duty old school quilts that are so heavy they pin you to the bed.  Very warm.  They reminded me of the ones I used up north when I lived in an old Amish-built farmhouse.  But, I wasn't willing to pay that much for it, primarily because I don't need one like that here.


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

I love seasoned pot........


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Love me some old pot too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

im callin the popo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

Windy outside......gonna be a tough baseball practice for JB jr.  I may have to watch from the truck with the heat on.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

it sure is blowin


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Great pics Nut, I hate to say it, but I thought you only worked a couple months in the summer. I kind of thought you just hung out. Lol


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Those were probably old pics, mattech.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Probably so T.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

I got some powder at adventure outdoors and met Bill MC. Nice guy.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

I forgot to put anti-freeze in my PC. Took forever to get it going this morning.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Now that I got powder I can freebase.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

The Sheri's berries I sent my wife are out for delivery, I hope they get there before she leaves at 3.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

just found out i have monday off


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

I'll make her go back to work and get 'em.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> just found out i have monday off



Alright.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm on vacation all next week for the ossobaw ilsand hog hunt.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

nice mattech


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

Billy put some parts on 4 different machines that were out of tolerance........now I got to go change them


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

i need to find somethin to hunt on monday


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Woo! I'm back to loafin off.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2015)

Snowin' sideways here.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> i need to find somethin to hunt on monday



Whitetail?


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm gonna go take pics of auction items now.


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

just what I wanted to do......drive to Texas


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2015)

hay


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Someone needs to tell migmack, this is how you title a billy thread.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Anything yall need?


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

It goes quicker with a good title.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Anything yall need?



I need a utility trailer. Like a 5x10 or 5x13, somewhere in that range.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Billy ran over the septic tank with a loader. Caved it in.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> Billy put some parts on 4 different machines that were out of tolerance........now I got to go change them



I would not tolerate that.


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> It goes quicker with a good title.



I lol-ed at the title when I seed it.......


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> I need a utility trailer. Like a 5x10 or 5x13, somewhere in that range.



I think theres a few here, I'll go look.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> just what I wanted to do......drive to Texas



All my ex's live in Texas.


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> I lol-ed at the title when I seed it.......



but I'm not the Purinaman.........


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Get me a 3 row planter, nutnut!!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hay, PurinaMan.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm good for it, nutnut!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> I need a utility trailer. Like a 5x10 or 5x13, somewhere in that range.



You can bring home my tractor with that trailer nut.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

just a lil tractor that can bushog and tear up some ground to plant food plots is good


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

DDD is talking in the ice thread


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

yall better go look


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

12 inches of snow for moultrie


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

2 feet of snow for macon


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

3 " of ice for shortstackz


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

flap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2015)

idjit chunks rock at da polices, polices go pewpewpew.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

My wife just said ups don't show til 4 o'clock. How do I get here to stay without letting her know why.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I think theres a few here, I'll go look.



Alright, put me down for $125


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

I should played the extra $9.99 for garunteed a.m. delivery.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

My wife is off tomorrow too.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

There's a bloodymess in hera!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm thinking a model 71, nutnut.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

4 row will be ok too.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Someone needs to clean up that Bloodymess.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Straying from tradition there will be a couple of day time OABA presented. The first of these prestigious awards will go to Ridirt. I think Yall all know Ridirt, he is the one with a goat in his AVY. Dirt we want you to display this award proudly. It is one of the most sought after honors in cyberspace.  Dirt take pride in this rarerly bestowed award as it is rarer than Billy hauling in fish Hand over fist. Congratulations Dirt. A speech is always welcomed but not required


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

That was a Bloodymess.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Congrats, rye dirt!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

There is a Bloodymess up in Woodstock.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Afternoon, Bloodymess.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Just had a blowout coming down the driveway.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Congrats rydirt


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

Congrats dirt!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

I think it's been a while since a speech was given in here?


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

I absolutely hate ups


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Billy and dert will be bf's.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

They are horrible. I don't know how they are still in business.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Ridirt left, I think he is overcome with emotion right now.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

I will do everything I can yo nave give them another penny.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

Because they are better than the usps


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

I hate 'em bad flop


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Just had a blowout coming down the driveway.



I do that a lot


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Because they are better than the usps



FedEx is by far the best, but I think USPS is better than ups.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Ridirt left, I think he is overcome with emotion right now.



Maybe he's puttin' on the runnin' horses button down for the speech delivery.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

congrats ryedirt


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Because they are better than the usps



Usps is the worst run outfit in the US. Adairville has about 900 people. I would say that 700 of them get delivery. They do not deliver on my street, so we have had a PO box for the last 30 years. Here a while back they built a new fancy post office in town and out box # changed. Now most of our mail gets returned as, No Such Address. The two people that work there know us. They say they are just following regs.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> congrats ryedirt



There is one more to go Martin. You might want to hang around.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

#90 from Tech is in hera.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Nch gettin snow. Wish it was snowing here. Then I'd be home cause the whole city be shut down.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Herro


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Sho is windy here


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been sitting in a parking lot for 2 hours waiting on something to do.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Wtg.. Ryedirt.. Hang it from your new hat


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Here you go mt.


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Straying from tradition there will be a couple of day time OABA presented. The first of these prestigious awards will go to Ridirt. I think Yall all know Ridirt, he is the one with a goat in his AVY. Dirt we want you to display this award proudly. It is one of the most sought after honors in cyberspace.  Dirt take pride in this rarerly bestowed award as it is rarer than Billy hauling in fish Hand over fist. Congratulations Dirt. A speech is always welcomed but not required



with a tear in my eye and a lump in my throat, I proudly accept this award. When I first began posting in this Billy thread, I was not usles.......but the more I posted the more useless I got. I will cherish this award and show all my useles friends(2) what I have not accomplished...Buck fiddy, wherever you are, thank you for finding Billy and introducing me to him and all his friends.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

How much


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Here you go mt.



a buddy of mine is lookin for one that size too.  Let me know if they have any more


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yall give me a minute.....that was moving dert.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

nice looking trailer.... make sure you grease the bearings or else....


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

I really don't know what they will bring. The auction starts saturday am and there are several utility trailers out here. I seen a couple that size and some bigger dual axle ones and some smaller ones too.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2015)

congrats durt and 1984


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

I got to get a few Kleenex.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Dang yall daytime boyz racking up! Congrats martiN and dirt!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Let me go find T a set of planters.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

I thought nitram dun got won?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Made that un my lady


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

Has anyone seen my utility trailer, someone borrowed it from the billy hog hunt. Can't remember who.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

I need a 2 row planter also, if anyone knows where won is for free. Or pay me to haul it off.


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

I've made my own self cry.....congrats Nitram


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2015)

Congratulations, Dirt. That was a very moving speech.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2015)

I not gonna congrat tinMar til he makes a speech.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

There might even be a third one coming tomorrow for one of the higher ups. Would do it today but there is a 2 per day limit on awards.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

kapppooooyaaaa


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

Great speech dirt.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Can you bid for me nut?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

Congrats MArtin


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

They just give these a wards away now, Iremember when U didn't have to ern them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> Can you bid for me nut?



Nut don't want to buy U, U kra kra...


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry I aint gone be here mt. Me and the wife ging camping!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

Mt fer sale, anyone want to bid for him?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

The nut family goin campen.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Bo$$, here is sum nice laying boxes for your chickens!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Congrats  dirt


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

10-4 nut. I'll be in Chattanooga myself


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

How much nuts could a nutnut nut if a nutnut could nut nuts


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Beep when you drive by mt


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Nother trailer.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Billy's work. Glad he didn't fall in, would have been hard to tell him apart.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Nut is in trailer heaven


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Will do bige


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol billy is pooped I bet


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you Bo$$.  This award is even better than the first one.  I'm honored to be able to post here and accept it.


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

sewer flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

martiN got 2 OABA's? This is bc!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

That made me lol bro!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Martin is Banded.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Post deleted.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

carp


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Can I come swimming nut


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

Man...I was about to go update the forum history too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

hfh got chue of them also.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

I only need the 1 oaba in not greedy like Martin


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Jk nitram  you my homie


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

Let martin stay on Bo$$, now he owes 2 memberships!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

Make it triple Bo$$


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

I just felt ashock wave in the force.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

hey TP


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

I didn't want to mention this but I did steal the flop from the flop thief


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

very proud of you biges


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Herro


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm confused...did I get an second OABA or was i dreaming?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Shoulda listened to the informant.. I towed u he dun got won!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

I am going to Schocoh to look at some cows.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Where is eboler, he could make a spreadsheet yo keep up with oaba recipients.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

flop


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Nowa flap


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Don't talk to me.. Nitram


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

As rice.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

Been a while since i stoled one like that.  Of course it had to be Ooops.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Funny duck hunting dawg


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Lololol  wasn't that bbh1


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Spread sheets


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Is that tje dog from the Nintendo duck hunt game


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

hilsman on the dove field...


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Had to go to school and pick up smalls  she had some bug bite on her arm I told the nurse to give her am ice pack and send her back to class.  Stupid lady said she couldn't incase she was havin an allergic reaction to something.  Either I had to come see and make the call or she would have to cal 911.  Are you kidding me.  

So on the way home I had a "discussion" on when and when not to go to the nurse.  I was pretty ticked off.....still am a little.  Smalls is doing some extra chores so she don't forget.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey RobRay you ever eat at the Old Time buffet place over that way


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

What chall doing in hera


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

Poor smalls


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

I got bit by a raccoon once........


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

I didn't get to go home from school though..........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Karen


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah it's not her fault her school nurse is an idiot.  But she should know when to go to the nurse  and when not to.  Bug bite mum no.  Venomous spider sure


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> I didn't get to go home from school though..........



I actually wasn't at school when it happened.....so no need to go home from school......


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> I got bit by a raccoon once........



You Scrapy's nephew?

He gots bit by a coon....


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

I had to fill out a workmans comp. claim one time for an employee getting bit by a spider......truff


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> You Scrapy's nephew?
> 
> He gots bit by a coon....



na.....this was probably 15 yr ago............


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

pew pew


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

spider bite flop


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

Nitram...you goot


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> na.....this was probably 15 yr ago............



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9303716#post9303716

Show Scrapy some Love....


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> You Scrapy's nephew?
> 
> He gots bit by a coon....



I bet ole scrap would be fun to coon hunt with....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

thx dert.  That was a very nice OBOA speech


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> I bet ole scrap would be fun to coon hunt with....



That or be fun telling how you got shot coon huntin wiff him....

I think he was hitting the likker last night.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

That coon biting thread is sad.  Poor coon got bit by scrappy's nephew


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> That coon biting thread is sad.  Poor coon got bit by scrappy's nephew



I hope someone gave the coon some cpr and shots...


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

Can I coon flop?


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> That or be fun telling how you got shot coon huntin wiff him....
> 
> I think he was hitting the likker last night.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> Can I coon flop?



You can try.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> I didn't get to go home from school though..........



Well you should not have got placed in a reform school to start with.


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> thx dert.  That was a very nice OBOA speech



a lot of thought went into that speech.....I got some hurtful PM's because of it....some folks are just plain jealous.....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

I spread some peanut butter on a sheet of paper out of my printer. What do I do next.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> You can try.



Coon Flop!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

nail it to a tree about chest high


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

and wait with your rifle


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> a lot of thought went into that speech.....I got some hurtful PM's because of it....some folks are just plain jealous.....



Hurtful Pm retracted....

I'm sorry.

I felt like a victim of societies social injustice system.I have yet to receive an award.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> Hurtful Pm retracted....
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> I felt like a victim of societies social injustice system.I have yet to receive an award.



its alright lil fella


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

tomorrow, there always is


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Lil nuts got to go sang tonite. I have to go too.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

I hope you get lots of seng nut nut...didnt know it grew in souf jawja


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

scrapy and redirte be brothers


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> Hurtful Pm retracted....
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> I felt like a victim of societies social injustice system.I have yet to receive an award.





Nitram4891 said:


> its alright lil fella



yea.....it's ok lil fella...apology accepted


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

Wooohooo!


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Well you should not have got placed in a reform school to start with.



if you only knew..............


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Lil nut is all about that bass


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> scrapy and redirte be brothers



uncle and nephew........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Someone slap me like a bottle of catch up


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> yea.....it's ok lil fella...apology accepted



Thanks Redirte. Selfie sent with me whispering I'm sorry.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

? "Yall coon huntin"

... "Naw we squirrel huntin"


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> uncle and nephew........



So you did bite the coon?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Bunch of Mexicans in trouble for poaching crabs in wa


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> Hurtful Pm retracted....
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> I felt like a victim of societies social injustice system.I have yet to receive an award.



Me either Yota.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Me either Yota.



I thought these idjits nominated you Boss of the year and sent a plaque and money

When I first signed on,they asked for a donation and I had a plaque made up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

durt iffin yu carefull you can trick boss into giving you 2 awards


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Me either Yota.



Check Yo Pm's Please Boss


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Congrats dirt and good speech. I hope I get my award tomorrow


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

My wife had to go back to work to get her valentines gift. She seems pretty happy though.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Congrats dirt and good speech. I hope I get my award tomorrow



I think you deserve an award more than Dirte' does.

Don't pat him on the back.He stolt that speech from Billy.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> My wife had to go back to work to get her valentines gift. She seems pretty happy though.



Happy Times Tonight!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> I thought these idjits nominated you Boss of the year and sent a plaque and money
> 
> When I first signed on,they asked for a donation and I had a plaque made up.



I just count the money and Jeff C collects the money, takes a small cut and send it to me, I take the money, and take a cut, and send it to T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

K handles the collections in the southern sector, takes a small cut and sends it to Jeff C.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I just count the money and Jeff C collects the money, takes a small cut and send it to me, I take the money, and take a cut, and send it to T.P.



mattech and rydert took this money from me.Said it was standard procedure for new members.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Now we no why tp don't work


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Hils.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> K handles the collections in the southern sector, takes a small cut and sends it to Jeff C.



Not Lol'ing at all.

I could have used that money for Valentines Day for Billy and my wife.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> mattech and rydert took this money from me.Said it was standard procedure for new members.



Why do you think you got a second bill?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

show me da money flop


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> Happy Times Tonight!



That's the plan


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> show me da money flop



I put money in for you too


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> That's the plan



Can you cheer one up around Gainesville for me?


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> Can you cheer one up around Gainesville for me?



Uhhh, maybe


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

All you gotta do is pay $50 for a dozen strawberrys that cost $3 and dip  them in 0.75¢ worth of chocolate.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> My wife had to go back to work to get her valentines gift. She seems pretty happy though.



She was


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

And then put them in a fancy box


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> Uhhh, maybe



Pm and Ph number sent.Pic too.If you cant help,send it to T.P.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

There's about twelve ladies getting bouquets from me tomorrow with the note that says "Hey"


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

Billy going into the spring lizard bidnezz?


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> And then put them in a fancy box



How Fancy?


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

Chocolate covered spring lizards...


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

I can't wait for my Ellen® home decor to get here.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

I was being nice and bought a bunch of single girls flowers for Valentine's Day  just to be nice  

I was busy the next couple weeks


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Once I got my wife an empty box with a hole in it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

im outa hera


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

LoL...step one..cut a hole in da box


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

later


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2015)

LoLing


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I was being nice and bought a bunch of single girls flowers for Valentine's Day  just to be nice
> 
> I was busy the next couple weeks



I bought the girls that work formme flowers one time.Both of the husbands showed up at work mad.They didn't buy them anything....Looked to be Billy types.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

I was too busy and broke to buy anything


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> How Fancy?



Very fancy


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Once I got my wife an empty box with a hole in it



Pics?

What was the hole for?

Did she like it?


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol at step 1


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> Very fancy



Walmart cardboard box fancy or Dollar General?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> There's about twelve ladies getting bouquets from me tomorrow with the note that says "Hey"





Thanks !!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey boss we gonna get this goin or what


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Step tu....


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks !!



He get you one too?


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

5:00 here.Billy time.later yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Great speech Dert!!!  

See you in about a month to collect.....gotta let the interest compound.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

My wife got some flowers today and a note that said hey ???


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

bigelow said:


> My wife got some flowers today and a note that said hey ???



mattech,nitram or dirt.....They guilty.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> He get you one too?





Yes he did, still waitin on your gift . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Bunch of Billy's in the trapping don't understand scientific research


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hey boss we gonna get this goin or what



Yes  going to send out one more PM and we done I hope.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Quack must be lost its daylight.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Herro


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Hewo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Me an tp fell asleep.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Well good morning you and TP


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Ready for dinner


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Woman is cooking the grub


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 12, 2015)

I is Hongry


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Getting cold outside


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Spring has been put on hold for a week


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Or more


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

And


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

At the sang. Wonder where the beer man is?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2015)

If he don't show up shortly I'm gone have to drink these I brought with me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Just so yall know, all the Valentines $$$$ must be in by tomorrow no later than 5:30!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Go to your nearest airport and send it Delta dash.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Or.....pm me your credit card #


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Western Union will work if no delta dash.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

I pm'd you kydawgs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Bigs done skunked boss with a pm


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Puowee man


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> If he don't show up shortly I'm gone have to drink these I brought with me.



I used to pine for the beer man when we went to them thangs.. He never showed


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I pm'd you kydawgs



So did i's


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Watch out now


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Chief is out there working for the club.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

I delete pm's.. And don't read them


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Send me a pm I delete it.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Rest of yall could learn a lot from Chief.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

PM's make me nervous.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C = club man.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm just here waitin on the flop.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

Did oops ever catch that missing head that was floatin around on West Point?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

I found a head one time but turned out it was a missing coyote.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

PM's scare me!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

People just want my secret fishing spots.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

Me and Billy's gonna start a new business.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

We gonna go to West Virginia and dig sang!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

Anybody know where we can steal a good sang huntin dog.Maybe odell can sniff out some sang.......Dawg?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Microhelicopter cataract got some good ideas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Chief is out there working for the club.





T.P. said:


> Jeff C = club man.



I'm shootin for that BIG Bonus yall got last year!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Chief knows all dem latino words.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

He studied French in high school


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Anybody know where we can steal a good sang huntin dog.Maybe odell can sniff out some sang.......Dawg?



Think BO$$ has a seng sniffin goat Microcopter cataract!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

Goat might be good but I don't want him eatin up all the profit?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

I can't wait to get in tomorrow and send this email out.. I am gonna get some people mad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Bonjour amigos.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Tp pm deleted


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I can't wait to get in tomorrow and send this email out.. I am gonna get some people mad.



Whats it say?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't think about work when I am not at work.. But now I am getn an email together to crash the folding biz..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Whats it say?



Shut it down now.. I'm calling a stand down.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Stand down all hands meeting


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Fuzzy = going postal on folder bosses


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

Time for some walkn dead see y'all at 530am


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2015)

*postes folding dome spun out*


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

You should quite work and come dig sang with me and billy.....You can stand guard and scare people off thinkin your the big foot.......10%?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Billy, his wife and kid were rear-ended yesterday. Billy's wife laid the smackdown on the perpetrator while billy's kid flopped around on the ground.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

I have kin in west virginia we can plan a billy sang hunt next September


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Mig u ok brah


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Billy, his wife and kid were rear-ended yesterday. Billy's wife laid the smackdown on the perpetrator while billy's kid flopped around on the ground.



They were trained actors.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey CC.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Billy, his wife and kid were rear-ended yesterday. Billy's wife laid the smackdown on the perpetrator while billy's kid flopped around on the ground.



Like worms on hot ashes.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Flopp


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2015)

Flap


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Floppin like Billys littleone on pavement


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Hils+


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2015)

Sup bigs+


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Hils.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Well just that I spanked that flop right of a ya


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

I caught Billy snooping in my yard by my out building last night. He said he was shed hunting.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Bloodymess it was eh cch


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Literally boss...


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

Just got back from dinner, we went to the WW & put it on T's account. On the acount we ain't gots no mony!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

And so the sneezing starts again.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2015)

Sup Bo$$


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

Bo$$, ya shoulda been there,I'da charged, A err got your also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

"O" hey T, wutz up!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

Get well soon!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Sup k


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Sup TP


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

I got no numbers on my puwer ball.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 12, 2015)

Well hello and good evening to everyone


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey big b


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

Ol T P knows how toname a thread & make it roll~`~


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2015)

Ol cc knows a eerr well, What kindatactor to get.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Let it roll.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

wing wing hello


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm tired


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

not used to being in school all day


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

got school tomorrow too


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

woke up at 5


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

ok need a report how is everyone doing.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

report report report


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

boss start with you.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2015)

Report


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

yall done gone and left me alone, I not goot alone.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Report



how are you doing Hils


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

somebody start talking please


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm doing goot


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

need to consider a flop


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

need to go to bed early


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

need to go outside and relax


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

but it's to cold


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

need to say thanks to you guys


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm purty much done.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

wing wing hero


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

where's TP when you need him


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hil's left me


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

Boss chasing cows


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

fuzzy crispy cream


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm just sleepy


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

getting ready


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

this one's almost done


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

shut it down


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

lock it up


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

this one's toast


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

fried


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

well done


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

dog's gone nuts


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

maybe me too


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

ok I'm done


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

stick a fork in it


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

now I'm lonely


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

all by myself


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

all alone


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

with one ghost


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

no one loves me


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

I am doing fine Krun. You should post more often.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Krun+?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm forgotten


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

I been in class today.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

boss tp


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

I am so tired tonight woke up at 5


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

did not go back to sleep


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

Boss you stuck to your promise, just a card right


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

TP I not a hardhead


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2015)

Sup krun


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2015)

Sup flop^^^^^^


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

I gots blonde and gray hairs


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Hils


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

missed you guy's today, but it's  only every two years


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm salt an peppa and I'm only 15 Krun.  I'll bee grey before I grageate


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

boss wring wring hellro


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I'm salt an peppa and I'm only 15 Krun.  I'll bee grey before I grageate



uhhhhhhhhh not


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

didn't I see a pic of a wife


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

Helrow where everyone go


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

Boss ignoring me


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

clemsonrangers, come say hello


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

we don't bite


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

Boss Boss Boss Tp help where are you


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

I am soooooooooooo tired think I will just go to bed
you guy's ignoring me anyway


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

I am done good nite. Billy's


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

Boss I can't believe you aint talking to me


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Kren.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey  Chief I almost left


----------



## karen936 (Feb 12, 2015)

I been sitting in a chair all day Think I'm gonna go for a walk
and call it a night, school again tomorrow


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2015)

karen936 said:


> didn't I see a pic of a wife



Not hear


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I been sitting in a chair all day Think I'm gonna go for a walk
> and call it a night, school again tomorrow



Krun = edjuhmakdid


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hey  Chief I almost left



I almost didn come Krun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

But I saw you pushin it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

I should flop this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Bamm


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

I flopped it for Krun.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

I have short hairs


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Report Krun was goin too fast I couldn't catch up


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Boss you stuck to your promise, just a card right



Almost


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Clemson ranger goin to post any minute  welcome homie


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

She was......


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Blam pow pew pew pew


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

I cant keep up with your Krun.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Just shot me a polar bear  it is cold


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm eatin polar bear steaks right now b


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

How dee


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Word


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Grilled polar bear is good


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

I put franks red hot in it


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 12, 2015)

Weather update, it's gonna be frozen stuff soon.  That is all.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Cause I out that....... Stuff on everything


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Bout ova


----------



## bigelow (Feb 12, 2015)

Bbl I got to put the young in to bed


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

Awesome thread.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2015)

It's cold outside.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Outside is cold.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

February is not a summer month.


----------

